# ??Jackalope??



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I have a question. My buddies and I were arguing. Do Jackalopes really exist?


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Yes, I have one mounted next to my unicorn that I shot.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

[siteimg]2990[/siteimg]
This is my dad with a young Jackalope that we live trapped


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Whelen35, thats awesome! I thought i was the only one to have both a unicorn and a jackalope in my trophy room!! :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, according to one of my buddies from high school, they raise them down in Texas. He also believes that when you mount an animal such as a deer you keep the actual real eyes in the animal. Does that answer your question?


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

:toofunny:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Whelen35, thats awesome! I thought i was the only one to have both a unicorn and a jackalope in my trophy room!!


When you guys shoot Bigfoot and catch The Loch Ness Monster like I did, then you can brag!!


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

You got nothing until you have a leprechaun in glass as your end table...

:lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

apeterson said:


> You got nothing until you have a leprechaun in glass as your end table...
> 
> :lol:


You damn thief, my leprechaun was my travel partner and got abducted a few years back near Brainerd. Not a smart move posting that online, I'll be heading up that way to retrieve what is mine. It's been kinda rough finding gold since he's been gone.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

just last weekend i saw one riding on the shoulders of wearwolf!! couldnt believe my eyes when that flying crocodilehawk came swooping out of the sky and grabbed them both with its talons.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I saw an 8 foot grasshopper 2 summers ago, I was so excited purple monkeys flew out of me ars. :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

hahahaha, i swear i shot that thing but he must still be out haunting people. im going to have to get my pet mongoose chicken bird and hunt that damn thing down.


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

You guys are not very observant. If you looked at the picture posted above you would instantly recognize that the animal is in fact the rare and elusive Russian Bukair, (pronounced-Buckhair) These critters came about soon after the Chernobyl reactor breech and have migrated as far as Mongolia to the south and as far as Latvia and Estonia to the south west.

The coolest feature of the Bukair (not shown in the picture) is there legs and butt section. There legs are usually around 36" to 40" depending on there sex. The females tend to have longer and slimmer legs. But the butt section of the Bukair is the wierd part. There is no hair at all and where the hairline starts is fluffed up and pushed forward.

As of recent only 3 have been captured and only a hand full have been shot by hunters. At night they will emit a dull green lite and are easy to spot but with there long legs they can run up too 70 mph.

If im not mistaken the man in the picture is actually the Minister of Atomic Research from the Ukraine.

As soon as I return from repairing the Hubble teliscope and probing a small black hole near Uranus I plan on booking a Bukair hunt in Latvia. If any one here Know's a good guide please let me know! :jammin:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Heck yeah Jackalopes are real! I've got one hanging on my wall right now.

You can buy them on Ebay too, but then again you can buy anything on Ebay! :eyeroll:


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

You mean Bukair Right? :beer:


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

hey if you guys need a mounted jackelope i raise them for pets or to mount....my farm is on the moon...if you guys need a good pet or two just let me know and drop me a line (long distance :wink: ) 555-555-HAHA


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

I prefer to hunt jackelopes with my furry footed rabbit dog. It can run almost as fast as they do!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

apeterson said:


> You got nothing until you have a leprechaun in glass as your end table...
> 
> :lol:


Is it hard to feed him? Does he eat much? I would guess he is pretty quick and tried to escape often?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hunter_58346 said:


> [siteimg]2990[/siteimg]
> This is my dad with a young Jackalope that we live trapped


That's NOT a jackalope is it? It looks like one of those strange animals they always try and cross breed... kinda looks like it has mini springbok horn's or something...

Don't northern jackalopes have whitetail antlers in this country? I once seen one that had cross bred with an antelope and had beautiful antelope horns. Those things are fast!

If you think a jack rabbit is fast, you should see one that was cross bred with an antelope!

Have you all seen the state record mounted at the Game and Fish office in the lobby? Wow!


----------



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

i heard they were releasing jackalopes in west virginia to controll the deer population, they thought that they culd fight off all the bucks so no breeding could take place. Yea i know you all think a deer could whip a 4 pound jackalope but these things are too fast for the deer, too much hunting here though so the dang things went noctournal already, i nearly had one get me when i was hunt coyotes the other night i accidently pushed the fawn in distress button and this thing came out looking for a fight. Luckily i saw it charging from 300 yards and got up a tree, i had to drop the shotgun though or i would have had a great one, i bet that beast would have scored in the upper 180's b&c


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

goldhunter470 said:


> When you guys shoot Bigfoot and catch The Loch Ness Monster like I did, then you can brag!!


 HAHAHAHAHAH :toofunny: :rollin: :rollin: :beer:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Hunter_58346 said:


> [siteimg]2990[/siteimg]
> This is my dad with a young Jackalope that we live trapped


That photo is an obvious fake. Everyone knows that REAL Jackalopes are extreemly ferocious, and will fight a hunter to the death!


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

[/quote]
You damn thief, my leprechaun was my travel partner and got abducted a few years back near Brainerd. Not a smart move posting that online, I'll be heading up that way to retrieve what is mine. It's been kinda rough finding gold since he's been gone.[/quote]

You never post that kind of info on a website!!! GEEZ: Well, my friend it looks like you will get your leprechaun back! I know better than to post anything about the leprechaun I found....the little guy keeps me on the gold, therefore I keep my mouth shut :lol: 
As for Jackalopes......I have heard they are thick in Northminnedakota, you just need to know where to look for them: I have a buddy who sells jackalope calls, if you guys want one, they do work...just send 199.99 to me and I'll send you the rare calls.... :beer:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I have some oceanfront property for sale here in North Dakota too............... :eyeroll:


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Thats nothing guys, Ive shot ET in my backyard. He came over that hill and I put the crosshairs on his butt at 1,000 yards with a .22 LR and he dropped in his tracks :lol:


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

huntingtim08 said:


> I have a question. My buddies and I were arguing. Do Jackalopes really exist?


 I've seen alot of these while hunting pheasants up in Pembina. They are all over up there. :beer:


----------

